

Beautiful Tools - sshamte
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/24784023641/beautiful-tools#tmux

======
gcb0
why i stick with bash: `scp .bash_profile new_host:`

done. all my comfort and helpers and aliases are on the new host.

with zsh, i'd have to hope the host i'm logging into have zsh support to begin
with. then i'd have to install extensions and what not... thanks. no. too much
work.

if you ever only work on one box, go crazy.

this is also the reason my .vimrc file is huge and i keep improving it. copy
along with your bashrc and you feel at home anywhere. I avoid even vim
extensions that can't be added to vimrc as scripts.

~~~
entropie
I can copy my zsh config neary as simple as you to a new server. But i dont
need to, because my ~ is under VCS and i just clone it to every server.

But OTH, i dont need zsh. I feel very comfortable within a bash. But, why not.
ZSH is awesome.

~~~
tomsthumb
Isn't zsh mostly a superset of bash unless you're just going nuts on both ends
any how?

------
danielhunt
Those videos seem completely pointless.

I use bash, and can customise my prompt to show my current working directory,
and the current github branch - and it's trivial to do.

I use screen a _lot_ , and I can flick between different screen windows to do
any task required just as easily and he can. It also, I believe supports split
panes, but I haven't found the need to use them myself yet, as I use iTerm2
which is perfectly fine for that in itself.

------
joebadmo
google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YgVVztl...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YgVVztlHlgUJ:www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/24784023641/beautiful-
tools+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

tl;dr

Use zsh, oh-my-zsh, and tmux.

------
niggler
"Service is temporarily unavailable. Our engineers are working quickly to
resolve the issue."

------
abdophoto
Was published on The Tech Block a while ago:
<http://thetechblock.com/beautiful-tools/>

